# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Help with search for old forum thread

## wsugai

There was a forum thread in the last 6-8 months or so that spoke to the matter of using CNC to carve the scroll. I don't know enough about the search function to find this. Can anyone help? Thanks! -Wayne

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Not sure what I'd be looking for. Here's a search of Google using some tricks. Why don't you take a look at the results here (you'll see this thread in there) to see if you find what you're looking for. Mike is pretty good at digging these out of the archives so maybe he can assist.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Every thread that contains CNC is here, or should be

----------

